# Frozen windows!!



## precurs0r (Oct 15, 2009)

First day of real snow with my CC. Any advice for getting into cars with frozen windows? I don't have any sort of remote start to warm it up..
First experience with it today was bad. My wife calls me over to the car as I was snowblowing the drive. Apparently she got the drivers door opened to start it, but then couldn't shut the door because the glass wasn't down. I let the car sit for 20 minutes with the door part closed while it warmed up, and eventually it did go down.
This would be really bad if it happened before work on a regular basis.
Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## edboc (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Frozen windows!! (precurs0r)*

How about getting some deicer?


----------



## Novitec (Nov 14, 2009)

If its under warrant take it back to the dealer...if its not, take some WD and spray it around the molding. The window will be kinda gunky for a few days, but it better than a busted window


----------



## WazzuPassat (May 19, 2006)

*Re: Frozen windows!! (precurs0r)*

WoW! I see that this is probably going to be a problem for many people. I would have thought VW would have thought of this, esspecially since Germany gets so much snow!


----------



## 06gliff (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: Frozen windows!! (WazzuPassat)*

Yea!!! I had the same problem today! Not a very winter friendly design at all!!! I was upset! Dont know what im going to do about it though, I already own the car.


----------



## A601 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Frozen windows!! (precurs0r)*

take a large towel and place it over the drivers window and place something on it to hold it down in the wind. the ice/snow will stick to the towel, just remove towel in the morning to get in, repeat on the next sh?ty day. or MOVE to florida


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Do you any of you own an ice scrapper? Holy crap. This type of window has been around for years and used on other cars including Subies and BMWs. I went through ice last winter without a problem, windows never stuck and always opened fine scrap the ice off just like a windshield.


----------



## boneshop (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*

....ice SCRAPPER....funny.
how is someone in buffalo new york not practiced in the art of ice SCRAPPING?


----------



## ccbme (Apr 2, 2009)

I live in the Buffalo area and this morning I had no ice on the windows to use an ice scrapper yet the window did not go down the way it should. Pulled the door open and gave the window a littlle wiggle and it dropped. It's not a perfect design no matter how long it's been around.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (ccbme)*

I havent had a single issue with the windows and its been through one ice filled winter.Keep the seals dry and you should be just fine.


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: (ccbme)*

Apparently VW is aware of this problem and refers
to it in the Owners Manual Section 3.1 page48.
It says at low outside temperature the window can
freeze to the seal so that they cannot be lowered during
unlocking prior to openeing of the door. !*Do not
open the door if this happens*.Lock the vehicle again
and use de-icing spray to remove ice. Unlock the vehicle
again to check whether the window can be lowered. Repeat
the process as needed until windows are fully operational.
Haven't checked is de-icing spray is included with the tool
kit, but you may want to get some if you live in cold/snow
country. Hope this helps


----------



## WazzuPassat (May 19, 2006)

*Re: (sfccryder)*

Thanks for the update!


----------



## 06gliff (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: (sfccryder)*

This is the best advise/response yet. At least its helpful. I love all these other people on here who sweep VWs design flaws under the rug for them. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## SellySel (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: (sfccryder)*

Does this mean my VW dealer will give me a complimentary can of De-Icer?


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: Frozen windows!! (precurs0r)*

The New Beetle convertible has had this feature on the front windows since 2003 and it's been a problem at times during ice/snow conditions for a lot of people. I know people with BMWs coupes or convertibles that have this problem at times, too. Water gets under the outer scraper (it's not a seal) and the window gets frozen in place. No real way to prevent that. If you haven't had this problem before, count yourself lucky that there hasn't been enough water getting in there to ice up the window.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (06gliff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06gliff* »_This is the best advise/response yet. At least its helpful. I love all these other people on here who sweep VWs design flaws under the rug for them. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Its design flaw by multiple other manufacturers and apparently they arent crying about it all the time. Get over it. get some deicer and do work. When you all find the perfect car that has no issues what so ever you let me know and Ill show you a leprechaun riding a unicorn that craps rainbows.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

*Re: (Veedubin02)*





































Well said.
I would have added a bit more.
"When Jesus builds the car, himself"
David <><


----------



## feels_road (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (06gliff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *06gliff* »_ I love all these other people on here who sweep VWs design flaws under the rug for them. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

It's not a _design flaw._ It is a _disadvantage_ of this type of design, shared with Porsche, BMW, Subaru, and others.
Also, I would advise against using WD 40 on the seals. It _will_ deteriorate the seals. Use a silicon lubricant, instead.


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Frozen windows!! (precurs0r)*

I've emailed the following to see if they will be making one for our car. I originally asked this after I bought my car and people in warmer climate trivialize it. 
http://www.capoptop.com/home.htm


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Hope you wash the car every time before you use one of those or else its hello scratches and swirl marks in your roof and possibly trunk.


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

Scratches or broken window regulators, I think I'll take my chances.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

VW already tell your what to do in the manual, why not doing what the engineers say and not having scratches or broken regulators.


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*

leprechauns are engineers.


----------



## Novitec (Nov 14, 2009)

So let me get this right...Is the window sticking to the molding (when the door is closed) or do you have the door opened and it won't go down (as in regulator issue). I have garage and I work and park under ground and no issues for me. It was -5 here the other Morning and I had driven it in the snow, still no issues.


----------



## precurs0r (Oct 15, 2009)

I think deicer will probably end up being the way to go. I'm going to grab a few cans and keep some at the office and some at home. The only reason I was concerned was because it was the first snow I have had the car for, and they got stuck.
As long as its not an "every time it snows" thing, I really am fine with it. My only point was to see how other people have dealt with it for themselves.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

As I said ive always just used an ice scrapper. If you can heat the ice up enough to create a pocket of water between the ice and window the window will be able to slide behind it as well allowing you to open it then use your hand to slide the sheet of ice off.


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*

I would use caution on using heat on cold or frozen glass.
Glass tends to shatter when treated in this manner.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Yeah with high heat using a blow dryer from a foot from the glass isnt going to hurt anything. No matter what method you try to get the ice off with (scrapper, deicer, heat) patience will be key.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Veedubin02)*

mine were all frozen shut this morning. Scrape the one.. i get in and drive... and notice that all 4 never went back up when i started the car... tried to use the switches.. and they were all cracked open for about 5 minutes as i drove


----------



## RafaGolfBr (Dec 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (snow blind)*

Guetto De-Icer:


----------



## mcgyver7923 (Oct 16, 2003)

snow blind said:


> mine were all frozen shut this morning. Scrape the one.. i get in and drive... and notice that all 4 never went back up when i started the car... tried to use the switches.. and they were all cracked open for about 5 minutes as i drove


Happens to me all the time this winter in Cleveland. I have used my ice scraper and slid that along the rubber window scraper, just under it. This might eventually tear up that rubber. I'll look into the de-icer. I have never used any before. Is it safe for the paint?

I usually figure out the other windows are not up all the way about 15 minutes into my commute. Lol. :banghead:


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

First, use an ice scraper to get the bulk of the ice off the window.

Then take a credit card, slide it in between the rubber seal/scraper and the glass, and run it the length of the window a couple of times to allow the window to index.


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

I bought a bottle of Prestone De-Icer and it works great. You spray the night before and the windows will not be frozen in the morning.
You can do it it in the morning too just give it a few min after you spray.
Leaves your windows kind of oily but it's ok after a wash.

I love frame-less doors, but its just something we have to live with for the look.


----------

